# Des sons au démarrage d'OSX, à l'arrêt... comme sous Windows en fait



## skystef (23 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors ma question est simple : pour mettre des sons au démarrage de Mac OS (pas le boing), et à l'arrêt, on fait comment :mouais:. Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'évènements sonores sur OS X. Bon c'est un énormé détail mais puisqu'on est dans la "custo" de notre système préféré :love: .

Merci d'avance...


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,

un début de réponse pour la suppression du son au démarrage
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136813&highlight=boing


----------



## skystef (24 Mars 2007)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> un début de réponse pour la suppression du son au démarrage
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136813&highlight=boing



Arf, non ce n'est pas le bong que je vise, ce sont les évènements sonores d'OS X.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Xounds te permet de changer les sons.


----------



## ansina (29 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne pour imac 24. Il suffit juste de mettre sous silence les hauts parleurs intégrés. Ensuite redémarrez votre ordinateur. Normalement vous n'entendrez plus de son au démarrage!!


----------



## pinceau06 (22 Septembre 2008)

Salut c'est simple, tu choisis la sortie "en ligne intégrée"  dans les préférences système son dans l'onglet "sortie" et idem dans les mêmes préférences mais dans l'onglet "effets sonores" et la tu n'as plus qu'à démarrer avec les enceintes extérieures éteintes. Cela sous entend que tu as des enceintes extérieures bien sur.


----------

